# I have reworked my swing. Your comments welcome



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

I have reworked my swing from my original post. I would like to thank all of you who took the time to post on my previous video.

I have added more body and less arms in my swing. I have also added more of a delayed wrist unhinging. The video is in slow mo and the quality is so-so, but I think it should be sufficient.

Thanks in advance to all who give any comments or concerns.

My swing in slow mo


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

That's loads better. Better posture, still with that good tempo you have. Lovely late hit/release, which should give you some decent distance. Good swing plane.

The only two negatives I could see were, 1) a bit of lateral movement onto the back foot. Splitting hairs but if you don't transfer fully back onto the front foot you'll hit a high slice, or flat pull. And, 2) your left foot was opening out a bit on the follow through. Although got a feeling the tiled floor might be more to blame.

In both cases, if your timing is good you'll be ok but under pressure it might crack.

To be honest I reckon you've got something good going on there. Well done, and stick with it.


----------



## lalis (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hi,*

Wow, wonderful rework with good tempo.Keep going with your fabulous work.Here is the perfect swing suggestion which will help you to gain more knowledge on perfect swing.

Thanks


----------



## BARACUDA (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey,

Id love to help you your swing! Looks good so far! Answer a few questions:
How long have you been playing? 
How often do/can you practice? 
Are you able to practice on the course or range only?

Im gonna give you some tips and a couple drills to do while practicing!


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been playing for about 4 years but have only cared about getting better for about 8 weeks or so.

I play 3-4 times a year and go to the range once every week or 2.

These numbers will increase as I improve.

Also my swing no longer looks like that. I have a very steady head, shorter backswing, and smoother follow through for consistency. I have David Leadbetter's swing improvement DVD and it has greatly help me discover my flaws.

It sounds funny, but with my new swing, I hit the longer clubs flawlessly but I can no longer hit my short irons. It seems maybe I adopted a swing that is too long and a sweeping motion perhaps. I will post this new swing when I have it in slow-mo.


----------

